# First ''photo'' with my new camera



## cauzimme (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, my bestie came over, we watched buffy, ate popcorn and I bribed her with pizza if she could only accept to sit and smile so I could try my new camera. It works, pizza always works.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 30, 2015)

Which camera did you end up getting?


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 30, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Which camera did you end up getting?


A d610  and one of my new lens is a 85mm 1.8


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 30, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Which camera did you end up getting?


A d610  and one of my new lens is a 85mm 1.8[/QUOTE]

Well hello there fellow Nikon photographer! LOL  I shoot with D600, D750, D800, and F100.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 30, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > Which camera did you end up getting?
> ...



Well hello there fellow Nikon photographer! LOL  I shoot with D600, D750, D800, and F100.[/QUOTE]
Haha you got a lot of nikon too , I got some, not all FX tho, I own a d90, d300, f2 and now a d610


----------



## Braineack (Nov 30, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Which camera did you end up getting?
> ...



solid choices.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


sold?
solid choices ?!?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2015)

D610 and 85/1.8....sweet new gear! Your bestie is so pretty, one would think no bribe would be needed. I hope you enjoy the new camera immensely!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful model and excellent shot, well done.

Dave


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 30, 2015)

Very beautiful model but the hand & leg look disproportionately large.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats on the new camera.  Your "bestie" is a cutie.

I agree with Ron...the combination of the DoF and the placement of her right hand makes it (her hand) look disproportionately large.  If you could reshoot, just have her drop that right hand and the crop it as a headshot.  Frankly, from the necklace on up, it's lovely.  Also, try to avoid cutting off the top of her head.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 30, 2015)

If  I have a bestie like that, I'd be photographing her all day long.


----------



## Emanuel M (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats on the new camera. 
I like the light and your friend is beautiful, but I think the composition needed more space. 
But it's a good snap there. 

Cheers


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 1, 2015)

For cropping top of head, I often do it, and kinda like it, I watch a lot of Sue Bryce video lately and she also does crop a lot at the top of the head. I found a chart on the net which says it's okay, what's everybody opinion about that?

Thank you, I wasn't really trying to do something, just wanted to try out the camera.

I was very impressed by how good looking the noise was at 6400 Iso, past 1000 with my d300 it looked like crap. I knew it would be better, but I wasn't expecting that great.







That was the actual shot, with my prime so I didn't really have space behind me and to the side.
I was bugged by the cutted feet, so I crop even more, but I do agree with you.




Also shot that one; 
She's  the cutest awkward penguin


----------



## medic2230 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats on the new camera. First shot I took with my new one was one of my old one. lol

I have to agree with everyone else you have a beautiful bestie and model there.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 1, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> If  I have a bestie like that, I'd be photographing her all day long.



You'll have to bribe her with pizza
She's even more pretty when she laugh (That's  only a test shot for the light, a crappy shot, but still an nice reminder/inside joke for us. She was telling me everything about her new date, kiss and tell.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 1, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> For cropping top of head, I often do it, and kinda like it, I watch a lot of Sue Bryce video lately and she also does crop a lot at the top of the head. I found a chart on the net which says it's okay, what's everybody opinion about that?
> 
> Thank you, I wasn't really trying to do something, just wanted to try out the camera.
> 
> ...



You know what?  I think I like this shot even more.  Lovely model, nice feel to this shot (yes, she seems a bit awkward in the pose--but it works wonderfully), and you're doing some nice work.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 1, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> For cropping top of head, I often do it, and kinda like it, I watch a lot of Sue Bryce video lately and she also does crop a lot at the top of the head. I found a chart on the net which says it's okay, what's everybody opinion about that?



I do it all the time and I do it to make it more intentional to bring focus into other parts of the model's face (like the eyes or mouth).  As long as I like it, it doesn't really matter what other people have to say.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 1, 2015)

Cropping into the top of the head can be done deliberately and with style, with purpose, with meaning,and with success and positive impact, or it can be done accidentally and in a gauche manner, inelegantly, and to the detriment of the overall photo--or anywhere in-between! The biggest blunder is typically the accidental, unplanned head-chop made with a horizontal camera orientation, and two big chunks of empty, uninteresting background flanking the head; that is what's called a *head-chop*, and such photos typically look like they were shot by a noob who has no background in composition.


----------

